# UK qualified social worker



## johnnyrotten

Hello everyone! 

First time posting on here! I am a UK qualified Social Worker and I am thinking of getting a one year working holiday visa in either Oz or NZ. I have friends who have lived and worked as Social Worker's in Oz so I know that it can be done and that work is fairly easy to come by, but pretty much everyone I know who has been to both Oz and NZ has preferred NZ. But I cant seem to find any information anywhere about the situation with WHV's/UK social work degrees/ability to find work etc etc - I am really hoping that there is someone out there who may be able to shed some light on the situation for me, if I could find out a bit more then I could make a bit more of an informed decision about where is best to live and work for a year. At the moment I feel like I am sort of choosing OZ due to lack of information about NZ. I would be really grateful if someone could help me with this. If it leads to my decision to choose NZ I will buy you a drink when I get there. 

Thanking you in advance 

johnnyrotten x


----------



## topcat83

Hi Johnnyrotten and Welcome.

Try the following website from the government - Social Worker: (summary) - Career Services rapuara - there's a section on entry requirements, but if it doesn't answer your questions then there's bound to be an enquiry email or number.

For jobs look at SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today

Good luck


----------



## michelle3523

*about SW in NZ, any Luck yet?*



johnnyrotten said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First time posting on here! I am a UK qualified Social Worker and I am thinking of getting a one year working holiday visa in either Oz or NZ. I have friends who have lived and worked as Social Worker's in Oz so I know that it can be done and that work is fairly easy to come by, but pretty much everyone I know who has been to both Oz and NZ has preferred NZ. But I cant seem to find any information anywhere about the situation with WHV's/UK social work degrees/ability to find work etc etc - I am really hoping that there is someone out there who may be able to shed some light on the situation for me, if I could find out a bit more then I could make a bit more of an informed decision about where is best to live and work for a year. At the moment I feel like I am sort of choosing OZ due to lack of information about NZ. I would be really grateful if someone could help me with this. If it leads to my decision to choose NZ I will buy you a drink when I get there.
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> johnnyrotten x


Hi

In same boat as you, from Scotland and looking to go to NZ to work as social worker, I have a recruitment comany looking at jobs for me but was hoping to find out more about actually working as a social worker in NZ, have you had any luck??
Im a bit worried about taking a cut in wages but understand cost of living is lower in NZ so should not (I hope) be an issues.


Michelle


----------



## solitaire

Hi Guys, 

Did anything come of your enquiries into social work in new zealand???


----------

